# [EVDL] Stepper motor variac. Superduper charger for any chemistry?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 21 Jan 2008 at 11:52, Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> 
> > The stepper could be used to keep the amps high & taper off for
> > end of charge. Anyone experimented with this?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >> The stepper could be used to keep the amps high & taper off for
> >> end of charge. Anyone experimented with this?
> 
> ...


----------

